# P-47 Movie



## mcillwain (Oct 27, 2006)

*Does anyone know the name of that movie in the late 40s, that was about a squadron of P-47s. One of the young stars was Robert Stack....Thanks! Gary*


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 28, 2006)

Fighter Squadron - 1948


----------

